# CREE XP-G2 is WOW!



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

Guys,

last night I tested new triple engine which now uses CREE XP-G2 R5 driven at 2 amps each. I know I know, a bit high but guys, these leds demonstrate just astonishing load capacity, I'm sure CREE will extend the allowable limits soon.

Some fresh beamshots.

The anchor shot is made with a classic CREE XP-G R5 10 watts module which generates about 900-1000 OTF lumens. In all builds I used CARCLO 10507 lens.

The camera (D60) settings: ISO100, f3.5, 18mm, 3 sec (white balance - direct sunshine no adjustment).

The anchor. 3UP CREE XP-G R5 @1 amp (10 watts)










3UP CREE XP-G2 R5 @ 2 amps (22 watts)










Another scene (large field, the trees are at 150m)

No light (calibration shot)










The anchor. 3UP CREE XP-G R5 @1 amp (10 watts)










3UP CREE XP-G2 R5 @ 2 amps (22 watts)










no comment, all is clear.

PS. Burning abilities of the new 22W triple, just for fun ->
FL33 Flashlight Burns Everything - YouTube

PS2. Yes, new XP-G2 are absolutely free of greenish tint. Clean vanilla white.

PS3. I had a few pre-sale boards which were sold in seconds. The next batch should arrive in about 2 weeks. But this time I'll be limited in supply again, XP-G2 are still hard to find.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

nice pics! It appears like the G2s have a similar emission angle to the Gs (same size hot spot), does this fit with what you see?

It would also be really neat to see output at similar current levels (ie. both at 1A or 2 XP-G R5 @1A vs. 1 XP-G2 @2A). Any real world data on Vf? That would help compare runtimes at similar levels of brightness. If these take 2A well and efficiency doesn't drop too much at that current, these would make a great helmet light LED.


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice! Makes me want to get some of those G2's!!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

I can't see the pics, has something happened to them or is it my end?


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

emu26 said:


> I can't see the pics, has something happened to them or is it my end?


 The pics are hosted in US, they should work. Try to reload this page


----------



## vroom9 (Feb 24, 2009)

Do you know what chromaticity bin the LEDs are?


----------



## ionutph (May 10, 2009)

I heard that G2 throws better, but I am really curious how will throw with triple 20mm Carclo 10507 compared to original XPG at the same current drive. Is the spot tighter and brighter ? Comparation beamshots will be great.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

quazzle,If you run the XP-G and the XP-G2 at the same(1.2A ish) current is the G2 still brighter?
Very pleased to read that the green tint has gone as I never liked it.

+1 for matthemuppets request for some real world Vf results @ various drive currents.....if you don't mind and thanks for the great beam shots.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome - this is why I've been waiting to buy a new generation board. It's schweet when something new comes out. Put me in line!


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

vroom9 said:


> Do you know what chromaticity bin the LEDs are?


the bin is 1C now (just arrived a new batch)


----------



## degar b (Mar 15, 2012)

quazzle said:


> the bin is 1C now (just arrived a new batch)


Thanks. I am subscribing in expectation for more beam shots (with equal reflectors and drive).


----------



## wquiles (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice beamshots - the G2 sure looks to have a lot of potential :thumbsup:

Will


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

quazzle - did you ever do comparison beamshots with production level drive? Would love to see the original XPG 3up compared to the new one - I may be building several of these soon.
Thanks,
Clayton


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

sorry. I've got all old XP-G's out:-( I've nothing to compare with but believe, these new leds are fantastic at 2amps


----------



## Clipless in PA (May 27, 2009)

Just built up that new double XML a month ago and I'm already considering converting it to a 3 xpg-2 setup! Damned advances in led technology. 
As a side note, had a pretty good size group ride last night (20+ riders) and it was just amazing to compare the amount of light on the trail to what was out there a year ago. I think I was the only one running homebuilt, but most of the others had gone to a magicshine type light or mid-range led, and running both bar and helmet lights. We were bombing down the downhill singletracks as fast as in the daylight. Now I'll have to figure out how to mount a headlight for the pup so she's not always running in a shadow!


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

fresh beamshots made in the trees


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

quazzle said:


> fresh beamshots made in the trees


Are those the ones on this page? Lux-RC Labs - Products - Light Engines - 3UP - Product Selector - Mom Button Control - Cree XPG - 15W - Order


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

the left frame - yes
the right frame is made with my new FB1 flashlight which uses a custom optics (it's not CARCLO triple)


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Doesn't cree give a maximum current for the g2 as 1.5A? I am looking at their webpage for the xp-g2 right now.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> Doesn't cree give a maximum current for the g2 as 1.5A? I am looking at their webpage for the xp-g2 right now.


That's what I'd like to know - what do they look like if I were to buy a light engine with them on it. I assume it would be driven at 1.44 or 1.5 as the current ones are - but what would the comparison look like then?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

gticlay said:


> That's what I'd like to know - what do they look like if I were to buy a light engine with them on it. I assume it would be driven at 1.44 or 1.5 as the current ones are - but what would the comparison look like then?


Yeah... if you're gonna compare lights... 3 XPGs at 10W should be compared to 3 XPG2s at 10W... not at some output beyond the safe current the manufacturer lists for them, just because you could get away with it. That's like sticking an extra 20% (or more) voltage to a halogen bulb and being amazed at the extra light, but not telling people what you've done to the lifespan of the bulb. Sure some halogen bulbs were so finely made as to take 100% overvolting (I've owned two that survived it), but its not something I'd market to people.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

guys don't be confused it's just test of some HTML, I'll drop it shortly


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

hi quazzle, i have a new 35mm (ID) housing laying around, any news on your bigger engines?


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

no, we make tiny stuff


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey guys,
can the easy2led housing handle the 15W 334 module from lux-rc?

It should be safe for users who are not so familiar with the heat problem.

Build already some with the 10W modules - no problem there, but 15W - please help me out with some real life experiance!
cheers
Whitedog


----------

